# DIY vs Pro spray foam?



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is what I call a loaded question.
Can a person who does this for a living do it better then someone who is never done it.? Yes.
Can you do it yourself.? Yes
Should you wait for a pro.? I don't know


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

ron45 said:


> This is what I call a loaded question.
> Can a person who does this for a living do it better then someone who is never done it.? Yes.
> Can you do it yourself.? Yes
> Should you wait for a pro.? I don't know


This is what I call a candidate for post of the year :vs_karate:
:vs_cool:


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

The only thing I can add is what time zone is ron45 in that he's posting at 1:22 am EDT? 
:whistling2:


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

What I guess I'm really asking is if the DIY kits are comparable to the pros.

I've read some threads saying that they're certainly not cost effective....

I've also read some that say the pros often leave behind a mess (due to overspray). 

We have a few companies in the area who offer spray-foam.... Some haven't responded to my phone calls for a quote.

Those who have either are booked out until February, or have terrible ratings on Angie's list. 


If the DIY kits are just as effective/safe (I saw some online video showing a family forced to live outside of their home because of spray foam gone wrong....but I'm not sure if it's some gimmick), then I'd be willing to pay a premium to get my project done. 

If they're not as good as the chemicals the pros use, then I'll wait.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

They are as good as the set up the Pros use. You have to read, understand, and follow the instructions.


----------

